# SCHWINN Kinder Fahrrad 20"



## odlo_girl (24. September 2008)

Hi,

ich wollte fÃ¼r meinen Neffen dieses 20" Rad schenken. Hat jemand ztufÃ¤llig schon mal Erfahrung mit der Marke Schwinn ?
Gebraucht fÃ¼r 100â¬ ist es angemessen ?

SchÃ¶ne GrÃ¼sse
Tine


----------



## mäxx__ (25. September 2008)

Hi Tine,

habe selber mal ein Schwinn Hardtail gefahren.
Schwinn ist schon eine ordentliche Marke und die Kinderbikes sind ähnlich den Scott-Bikes; also das 20" Scott Radical 200 ist auch ein Stahlrohrrahmen mit "Verkleidung".
Dein Schwinn hier eben auch.
Der Preis von 100.-  ginge bei mir so in Ordnung, wenn das Bike technisch und optisch 1A da stünde.
Wir haben damals fürs Scott auch 100.-  bezahlt.

Fazit:
Wenn es top in Schuss ist, kaufe es

Gruß
Markus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## odlo_girl (27. September 2008)

Hallo nocn mal,

hiert ist also das gute Stück. Ich wollte dem Rad neue Pedale verpassen und stelle plötzlich fest, daß die deutschen Pedale nicht in das Gewinde passen.
Muss ich mir nun Pedale aus Amerika kommen lassen oder kommt man in DE auch leicht an diese Pedale heran ?

Gruss
tine


----------

